# Anyone have an On One Bish Bash Bosh?



## keyhavenpotterer (Feb 22, 2013)

Looks very up to date. An all carbon light T800 frameset (I'm impressed how my 456 Evo carbon soaks up all the bumps more than my previous all titanium bike) big through axles front and rear (15/12), a decently high stack height (623 on the 58) with light tubless rims plus the new for roady hydralulic disc brakes, tapered head tube and mounts for guards and a rear rack if needed. There's alot of modern bike to like here, and it's (I think) very good value at £1500 complete and a good looker in sublte grey or the bright orange visuals.

I ride alot on undulating reasonably well surfaced gravel, some horse tracks and the odd bit of road connecting in the New Forest, UK. If anyone has one, could I ask, does the frame feels like it's soaking up the bumps, and running narrower tyres than I typically run (2.1 Thunder Burts) is it fast but still resonably comfortable? I've ridden my road bike, a Salsa Casseroll, on gravel with 28's, and while it can do it, I know it's more comfortble with a wider lower pressure mtb tyre. I guess the tubless rims can assist here on this one. Not looking for major off road duties, I have plenty of other mtb's for that, just something that's very fast on gravel, with my wrists facing forward, that I'm not glad to get off. I'm thinking that tapered headtube and through axles should help it corner too around all the forest gravel junctions. I know I prefer fully rigid set ups and value something that holds speed and climbs fast.

On One Bish Bash Bosh SRAM Rival 11 HRD Adventure Bike | On - One

Thanks in advance for anyone's experiences with it so far. I realise it's just been released.


----------



## mdilthey (Dec 15, 2014)

It's not a mountain bike. I found I enjoyed my cyclocross bike more when I stopped pretending it was. I have the bikepacking rig for bikepacking, and the CX bike serves as a road bike and a touring bike (because every good tour should include some dirt!)

I would also guess you'll find a potential owner on the CX forums. Also, give On-One a call. I talked to one of their reps about a carbon cross bike and they were pretty knowledgeable.


----------

